# A little worried.. past due?



## Wolf-Kim (Nov 1, 2009)

So I went ahead and had the first doe bred and then the second a few days later. Well, doe #1's day 28 was last Wednesday, now it's Sunday. She hasn't even pulled fur.. There is blood in and below the cage in her urine...

Doe #2's day 28 was today, and she hasn't been pulling any fur?

Are they duds? :/

I didn't examine them, because I didn't want to stress them any. Any advice?


----------



## waynesgarden (Nov 2, 2009)

I have a Californian that has regularly gone 32 or 33 days before kindling. Most of my does do not pull fur on the 28th day. (Day 28 is the day I put the nest boxes in.) Saturday, I watched one doe starting to pull fur only minutes before kindling (on day 31. )

The blood below the cage is a bad sign, however. Possible she kindled on the wire and ate them?

Wayne


----------



## Wolf-Kim (Nov 2, 2009)

waynesgarden said:
			
		

> I have a Californian that has regularly gone 32 or 33 days before kindling. Most of my does do not pull fur on the 28th day. (Day 28 is the day I put the nest boxes in.) Saturday, I watched one doe starting to pull fur only minutes before kindling (on day 31. )
> 
> The blood below the cage is a bad sign, however. Possible she kindled on the wire and ate them?
> 
> Wayne


I sifted through the poo, hay, and urine, didn't find anything that looked like baby bunny parts. Also looked through that corner of the cage, and didn't find anything. The blood was only where there was urine, or something that seemed like urine. She is a Californian/NZ and I didn't see any blood on her anywhere, like around her mouth. Although, if she ate them, wouldn't she of at least prepped the nest?

... :/

If she ate them, is this a chronic problem? She is supposed to have had litters before, so it's not like she's a first time mom(if the seller was honest and I think he was). When they were sold to me, the seller said each on had had 2-3 litters already. 

Maybe I should just wait a couple more days before I start planning what to do with the doe.


----------



## currycomb (Nov 2, 2009)

yes, be patient, some do go longer, i think they didn't read the bunny book.


----------



## miss_thenorth (Nov 2, 2009)

RAbbits urine can be red coloured.  It quite possibly could be normal.  Also, I just had a doe who was due on the 22nd.  I put up the nest box a few days prior, , and took the nest box down on the 25th, thinking she wasn't pregnant.  Walked into the barn around supper time on the 26th, notcied she had started pulling fur, and there was a kit on the wire.  

I quickly put up the nest box, and she had her litter.  The one that was born on the wire, I took out hours later when momma was ll done,figured it was dead, but it moved, so I warmed it up under a heat lamp.  It survived, so I put it back in.  (two day later, one was dead, -not sure if it was the cold one)

Anyways, back on topic here, she kindled late, and she none of my does pull fur early--only just before they kindle.

I learned my lesson about them being late--it can happen even to rabbits.

oh yeah, and gestation for a meat rabbit is about 30-31 days.


----------



## Wolf-Kim (Nov 3, 2009)

Went to close the coop up a little late tonight. Stopped in to check on the buns, she's pulling hair like a mad creature. Perhaps we'll have baby buns in the mornin.


----------



## JoieDeViveRabbitry (Nov 5, 2009)

Saw that you seem to have 4 kits over on BYC. 
 Congrats!  :bun


----------



## Wolf-Kim (Nov 6, 2009)

Yes! And then tonight doe #2 gave birth to 5-6(+) kits. I am thrilled!

-Kim


----------



## JoieDeViveRabbitry (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh Fantastic! Congrats!


----------



## Quail (Nov 6, 2009)

Congratulations!!!  

I want baby bunnies......


----------

